# Canadian PR query



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi Friends ,

I am an Indian National , Living and working in Hong Kong.

Would like to seek your advice on whether I can apply for a Canada PR , pls go through my profile below.

1. Age 34 male.
2. Seek Canadian PR for self and family (spouse and 5 year old kid)
3. B-Tech Chem Engg. India , NIT
4. Work experience ~ 11 years in IT services and Life Insurance as a Business Analyst mainly.
5. Living and working in Hong Kong for 8+ years and a HKG PR.

More info :-

6. Not yet appeared for IELTS , PTE A etc..
7. I have no family or relatives in Canada.
8. How are the job prospects , cost of living in Canada , which areas are more suitable for BA roles. (read abt SINP on the net)


Kindly let me know which PR visa should I apply , if I am eligible. What is the process to apply , docs required , steps , points calc. etc.

Is it a very long & lengthy process like an Australian PR ? Any suggestions on good consultancy in India which can do all the paper work , case management ?

Appreciate your guidance.

I have just started to give Canadian PR a thought.

Regards,
SC


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

None of us are migration agents, so we are unwilling and unable to ’go through’ your profile for you... we are simply _volunteers_ who do not purport to have expert advice on immigration matters. 

That said, I would suggest that you have a look at this page Am I eligible for Express Entry? and go from there. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

>snip<

>snip<

>snip<

I am looking for people similar to my case - who have done a Canadian visa /PR , since I am just stepping into this , hence need some details from scratch !


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

What research have you done in regards to the Express Entry process?

The reason why I ask is because you can find most, if not all of the answers to your preliminary questions regarding applying to come to Canada on the Express Entry website. 

There's also a couple of stickies at the top of this branch that give a brief overview of how the process works.


In regards to actually settling in Canada, how much do you know about the country already?

You do realise that it's 3 times larger than India, so one cannot simply give an accurate estimate regading "...How are the job prospects , cost of living in Canada , which areas are more suitable for BA roles." as there are so many variables to consider. 

What if I were to ask you the same questions about India? What would you say would be the best place in India for a family of 3 to settle that has the best job prospects for a white collar worker who speaks English? My husband likes Mumbai while I have a friend in Delhi who swears by Shimla; we have a friend in Chennai who would say that Tamil Nadu is the best.

Take for example, Ontario; commonly considered to be the business heart of Canada; the federal capital is in Ottawa and a lot of businesses have their head offices in Toronto. The summertime is extremely hot and humid (think Mumbai in September/October) and the winters are very cold (when I was last there in '14/'15, the day I left, the _air temperature_ was -13° C but when you add the wind chill, it felt like -22°C - that is _way way waaaaay too cold for my liking_, and I was born and raised in Canada... however, my brother and his wife and their children don't mind, so they live there.

I prefer the climate in Vancouver... milder winters and cooler summers (not unlike London, UK as far as weather goes); there are mountains to the east of the city [skiing!] and the Pacific Ocean to the west [whale watching, anyone?] - it's fabulous to live there (I wish I could raise my daughter there). The drawback to Vancouver is that it's really expensive to live there and it rains a lot (and I do mean _a lot_) compared to other places in Canada, so while I can have a climate that I can tolerate, the cost of living is prohibitively expensive.

I see you have done _a little bit_ of reading online about Saskatchewan. Do you know anything about it other than the basics of its Provincial Nominee Program? Do you have any idea of the climate in Regina, the capital city and Saskatoon the largest city in the province? Do you think you could handle living in those two cities? There isn't enough money in the world that could possibly entice me to live there, especially in the winter. 

If those temperatures are not to your liking, then you can forget about living in the Yukon, Northwest Territory or Nunavut, which are all in the north of the country... it's cold there most of the year and quite remote from the rest of the country.

The list of things to consider goes on and on...

Anyway, if you go away and do some research and come back with questions about Canada (Canadians _love_ to talk about their favourite parts of Canada and things you can do there during your spare time off of work) and the Express Entry process, we're happy to help you, but just jumping in and asking questions that are easily answered with a little bit of preliminary research (hint, PTE-A _is *not*_ an accepted English test... better practice for the IELTS, as that's the one you will have to sit) tends to make it sound like you want someone here (i.e. a volunteer) to hold your hand and go through the immigration process with you in the manner of a migration agent/consultant.

Incidentally, you _do *not*_ need a migration agent/consultant to use the Express Entry program... the process is not difficult and people have done it "alone" and been successful. _You_ will have to do all of the work (sit your English exams, get education qualifications assessed, get employment records, police clearance certificate(s)) all at your own additional cost while _they_ sit on their behind and take your hard earned ₹₹₹/HKD $ from you, while giving you information that _you can find *for free*_ on the Internet, if you do your homework and do some digging. It doesn't seem fair that you still do so much of the work yourself while they charge you to give 'advice' about it.

If you feel that you still do want professional immigration help, please click on the 'in Canada' link in my sigline below for a list of Canadian immigration advisors who have signed on with the regulatory body in Canada (it is an offense punishable by law to provide Canadian immigration services for a fee or other consideration if not regulated by ICCRC, a Canadian law society, or the Chambre des notaires du Québec).


----------



## simranjeet2310 (Mar 5, 2018)

Wow!! :clap2::clap2:

Hats off to you girl for your knowledge, zest & patience for answering!!



WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> What research have you done in regards to the Express Entry process?
> 
> The reason why I ask is because you can find most, if not all of the answers to your preliminary questions regarding applying to come to Canada on the Express Entry website.
> 
> ...


----------



## likee (May 3, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> I am an Indian National , Living and working in Hong Kong.
> 
> ...


You're very well qualified to go through Express Entry. At age 34, you'll be getting the maximum points for Age. You can also go either Canada or Australia, point system differs from 67 to 60 but Australia has different assessing bodies.


----------

